# 

## tomek4

Witajcie,
nie chcę zakładać osobnych wątków dla każdej z instalacji, dlatego pozwoliłem sobie zapytać Sz. Forumowiczów tutaj o kilka szczegółów różnych instalacji. Chodzi oczywiście o kable, jakie położyć, nie mając jeszcze docelowych odbiorników.

- automatyka bramy wjazdowej - wiem, że sterowanie odbywa się przez pilota, ale czy dołożona 'skrętka' (UTP,FTP,STP?) do peszla z przewodem zasilającym 3x1,5mm2 (przekrój ok ?) zapewni sterowanie stacjonarne np. z wiatrołapu ?
- furtka - rygiel, dzwonek, może domofon - na pewno będzie dzwonek, czy tutaj oprócz zasilającego  3x1,5mm2 starczy jedna skrętka czy dać dwie ? (ja wiem, że każdy domofon ma inaczej, ale pytam luźno  :smile: 
- w jednym z poprzednich wątków tutaj padł temat słynnego splittera do skrętki - czy dobrze rozumuje że pozwala on prowadzić jeden przewód do 2 wejściowego gniazdka ? czyli rozdzielić na 2x 2 pary ? czy chodziło o inny kontekst ?
- wanna z hydromasażem - wiem, że temat drażliwy ale nie spinać się bo pytam luźno, wanny elektrycznej nie ma i pewnie prędko nie będzie, ale czy wyprowadzony na osobnym obwodzie 3x1,5mm2 w okolicach montażu wanny (strefa zakazana) i oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczony (czyt. szczelna zamknięta puszka i nie uzbrojony) będzie mógł być w przyszłości wykorzystany do tworzenia bąbelków ?

----------


## robertsz

> - automatyka bramy wjazdowej - wiem, że sterowanie odbywa się przez pilota, ale czy dołożona 'skrętka' (UTP,FTP,STP?) do peszla z przewodem zasilającym 3x1,5mm2 (przekrój ok ?) zapewni sterowanie stacjonarne np. z wiatrołapu ?


TAK, choć w tym przypadku starczy Ci kabel typu OMY 2x0,75.
Otwieranie z wiatrołapu działa na zasadzie zwarcia odpowiednich zacisków, czyli styku.
Tam jest napięcie max. 24V
Tu jedna uwaga, dopytaj zanim kupisz bramę. Bo spotkałem się z bramami, które nie miały tego bajeru (znaczy dodatkowych styków do sterowania).




> - furtka - rygiel, dzwonek, może domofon - na pewno będzie dzwonek, czy tutaj oprócz zasilającego  3x1,5mm2 starczy jedna skrętka czy dać dwie ? (ja wiem, że każdy domofon ma inaczej, ale pytam luźno


Nie wiem do czego ten zasilający.... 
Kluczem do sukcesu jest długość przewodu.
Przy długościach powyżej 30-40m zaczynają się JAJA
Ja używam przewodu żelowanego 6x2x0,5 (do nabycia na Allegro) i przy znacznych odległościach dodatkowo 2x1,5 do rygla.
Błędem jest wrzucenie do jednej dziury wszystkiego co elektryczne (brama, furtka, oświetlenie, zasilanie budynku, uziom, domofon.....)
Odseparuj (warstwą ziemi) przewód sygnałowy od prądowych, bo będą JAJA




> - wanna z hydromasażem - wiem, że temat drażliwy ale nie spinać się bo pytam luźno, wanny elektrycznej nie ma i pewnie prędko nie będzie, ale czy wyprowadzony na osobnym obwodzie 3x1,5mm2 w okolicach montażu wanny (strefa zakazana) i oczywiście odpowiednio zabezpieczony (czyt. szczelna zamknięta puszka i nie uzbrojony) będzie mógł być w przyszłości wykorzystany do tworzenia bąbelków ?


Bez zbędnych dywagacji, TAK, puszka hermetyczna jest sensownym rozwiązaniem.
Pomijam jej lokalizację, wysokość, sposób uszczelnienia.
Daj 3x2,5, niewiele droższy a sen jakby spokojniejszy.

----------


## tomek4

> Otwieranie z wiatrołapu działa na zasadzie zwarcia odpowiednich zacisków, czyli styku.
> Tam jest napięcie max. 24V


Czyli sterowanie odbywa się otwieraniem/zamykaniem obwodu 24V ? Wiem, że są wyjątki, ale generalnie możesz potwierdzić, że przewód sygnałowy (wspomniana skrętka) będzie niepotrzebna w większości bram ?




> Nie wiem do czego ten zasilający....
> Kluczem do sukcesu jest długość przewodu.
> Przy długościach powyżej 30-40m zaczynają się JAJA
> Ja używam przewodu żelowanego 6x2x0,5 (do nabycia na Allegro) i przy znacznych odległościach dodatkowo 2x1,5 do rygla.


Zasilający do zasilania mechanizmu rygla, dzwonka i domofonu.

Mógłbyś rozwinąć Twoje rozwiązanie ? Ten przewód 6x2x0,5 to sterowanie i zasilanie tak ? Widzę że jeden kabel ma 6 par, czyli dałeś jeden - powinien wystarczyć ? a 2x1,5 grubszy ze względu na prąd rygla ? 

Dzięki za wskazówkę dot. separacji, bo chciałem to dać razem...

----------

